# Wife of murdered famed hair guru 'Big Daddy' partied with her lover in Las Vegas



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

> A woman accused of murdering her famed hair stylist husband has been painted in secret grand jury proceedings as a sex-crazed, manipulative cheater who was spotted partying in Las Vegas with her lover shortly after his death.
> 
> Monica Sementilli, 45, and her boyfriend Robert Baker, 55, have been indicted by a jury for allegedly killing her husband Fabio 'Big Daddy' Sementilli last year.
> 
> ...


More at Dailymail.

Dancing like ain't **** happened. Crying shame. Why are women getting other people to do their dirty work so common? I've seen too many cases where women want someone dead but instead of doing it themselves they get a man to do it for them?


----------



## Pepe1970 (Aug 25, 2017)

BruceBanner said:


> More at Dailymail.
> 
> Dancing like ain't **** happened. Crying shame. Why are women getting other people to do their dirty work so common? I've seen too many cases where women want someone dead but instead of doing it themselves they get a man to do it for them?


I think is because women have the manipulative brain but not the man power to execute it. With some exceptions.

Sent from my QMV7A using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

Hahaha! Most women I know cant kill a spider without getting their local man to do it.... You think they have the nerve to kill a human?


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

They've got irrefutable DNA evidence. They're both going away for life. Justice will be served in this poor man's case. Let's all rejoice in that. Partying cheater girl will never breathe free air again. Not at her age.


----------



## Tiggy! (Sep 9, 2016)

BruceBanner said:


> More at Dailymail.
> 
> Dancing like ain't **** happened. Crying shame. Why are women getting other people to do their dirty work so common? *I've seen too many cases where women want someone dead but instead of doing it themselves they get a man to do it for them?*



Personally? :surprise:


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

BruceBanner said:


> More at Dailymail.
> 
> Dancing like ain't **** happened. Crying shame. Why are women getting other people to do their dirty work so common? I've seen too many cases where women want someone dead but instead of doing it themselves they get a man to do it for them?


Cause we're wimmins....and wimmins is EEEEVVVIIILLLLL


MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! (SHARPENS KNIVES AND GASSES UP BROOM FOR LATER)


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I have no idea who the people referenced in the OP are. Never heard of any of them, nor of the case. But, people who murder their spouses are fairly common, and more often men than women. I'm not sure why the OP is so clearly outraged at this particular instance. Bad people make bad decisions and do bad things. This woman _and her lover_ killed her husband and then went out partying together. It's not like she forced him to kill her husband. They were in on it together. So it's not like either of them are morally upright individuals.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> Cause we're wimmins....and wimmins is EEEEVVVIIILLLLL
> 
> 
> MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! (SHARPENS KNIVES AND GASSES UP BROOM FOR LATER)


You know...even though you are a woman, for some reason I picture you with a pointy mustache that you twisted when you typed that. I also did not know that brooms require fuel. No wonder mine doesn't fly!!! Carry on :rofl:.... End Thread Jack


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

VermiciousKnid said:


> They've got irrefutable DNA evidence. They're both going away for life. Justice will be served in this poor man's case. Let's all rejoice in that. Partying cheater girl will never breathe free air again. Not at her age.


But the husband will still be dead. 

I really hope there is a God and he can provide real justice.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

ReformedHubby said:


> You know...even though you are a woman, for some reason I picture you with a pointy mustache that you twisted when you typed that. I also did not know that brooms require fuel. No wonder mine doesn't fly!!! Carry on :rofl:.... End Thread Jack


How do you know I DON'T have a mustache? I AM post-menopausal you know.......


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

BruceBanner said:


> More at Dailymail.
> 
> Dancing like ain't **** happened. Crying shame. Why are women getting other people to do their dirty work so common? I've seen too many cases where women want someone dead but instead of doing it themselves they get a man to do it for them?


Of course we women do this, we trick men into killing anyone we don't like. Men are such victims of women. We are born evil but hide it pretty well. Women are just EVIL.... 

This is unlike men who just kill their partner/wife all on their own when they are pissed off. 55% of women who are murdered, are murdered by their partner/spouse. 95% of murder-suicides are committed by men who first kill their female partner/wife. Clearly men are not evil like women are.

/sarcasm

>

It's actually very rare that women kill or have someone kill their partner/husband. This case is tragic. But I don't understand your attempt to paint all, or even most women, with the same brush as the woman in this story.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

And I an sure that when the trial is over and a verdict arrived at, justice will have been done.

But not until.


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

Tiggy! said:


> Personally? :surprise:


Thankfully no.



EleGirl said:


> Of course we women do this, we trick men into killing anyone we don't like. Men are such victims of women. We are born evil but hide it pretty well. Women are just EVIL....
> 
> This is unlike men who just kill their partner/wife all on their own when they are pissed off. 55% of women who are murdered, are murdered by their partner/spouse. 95% of murder-suicides are committed by men who first kill their female partner/wife. Clearly men are not evil like women are.
> 
> ...


I'm asking why is it so common for women to get other people, particularly men, to kill for them instead of committing murder themselves when all it would take is a gunshot? Is it because oftentimes the actual murderer gets more time than the conspirator?


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

BruceBanner said:


> Thankfully no.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking why is it so common for women to get other people, particularly men, to kill for them instead of committing murder themselves when all it would take is a gunshot? Is it because oftentimes the actual murderer gets more time than the conspirator?


I'd be interested in some stats for this assertion.

That aside, I'd say fear and not wanting to make a mess would be the main reasons.

Or it could be the secret XX coven we all belong to......


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Sun’s gettin’ real low, Big Guy...


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

BruceBanner said:


> Thankfully no.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking why is it so common for women to get other people, particularly men, to kill for them instead of committing murder themselves when all it would take is a gunshot? Is it because oftentimes the actual murderer gets more time than the conspirator?


I will play Devil's Advocate for you here. I took your original post to mean that you were referring to women that murder people, not ALL women. But I have to say your argument about women involving someone in a murder plot more often than men doesn't really hold water. I mean when a man has a mistress and wants to kill his wife, does it really matter who pulls the trigger? Its still two people plotting, and they are both equally awful IMO. 

The only thing I will say in support of your point, is if you go back a few decades or so, I do think it was easier for women to get away with murder. This is because us men really didn't want to believe they were capable of it, also even when convicted of similar crimes they did less time, and the death penalty for a woman was very, very rare.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

BruceBanner said:


> Thankfully no.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking why is it so common for women to get other people, particularly men, to kill for them instead of committing murder themselves when all it would take is a gunshot? Is it because oftentimes the actual murderer gets more time than the conspirator?


Why do you think it's common for women to get other men to kill for them? It's not common at all. A few cases does not make it common.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Of course we women do this, we trick men into killing anyone we don't like. Men are such victims of women. We are born evil but hide it pretty well. Women are just EVIL....
> 
> This is unlike men who just kill their partner/wife all on their own when they are pissed off. 55% of women who are murdered, are murdered by their partner/spouse. 95% of murder-suicides are committed by men who first kill their female partner/wife. Clearly men are not evil like women are.
> 
> ...




I thought our evilness was established back in the garden of eden.....

Don't know why anyone is surprised.

End sarcasm.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

lifeistooshort said:


> I thought our evilness was established back in the garden of eden.....
> 
> Don't know why anyone is surprised.
> 
> End sarcasm.


Slightly off topic, but I read all of your posts in Layla's voice in my head.

Okay, back to cooking poison on the stove....


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

personofinterest said:


> Slightly off topic, but I read all of your posts in Layla's voice in my head.
> 
> Okay, back to cooking poison on the stove....


 I usually read them in Gemma Teller's or Peg Bundy's voice.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Rubix Cubed said:


> personofinterest said:
> 
> 
> > Slightly off topic, but I read all of your posts in Layla's voice in my head.
> ...


Bwahaha

If you'd like, you may read my posts and Linda Blair's voice lol


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

If a person ever needs near irrefutable evidence that an AP is unadulterated scum of the earth, then situations like this where they are willing to plot with a vile WS to murder a BS is it.

The BEST of them are only after sex or emotional ego kibbles from another person’s spouse.......and if that is the best they are capable of then they are definitely a subset of humanity that would actually improve the world if they disappeared in a flash.

APs like this murderous POS (and the ones you read about on threads who stalk, threaten, and harass their former WS lovers, their BSs, and even their children) show the pure level of trash these people truly are.

And the fact so many of the APs are indeed like this filth is proof positive that WSs are amongst the stupidest of human beings to have gone trolling for such a partner.

Now a WS is all these things too, and more in some cases.

My point is mainly directed at a certain view sometimes expressed here that the AP means nothing.....or owed you nothing....or ‘if it wasn’t them, it would have been someone else’....etc, etc.

They may not be intended this way, but every time I read a post with some version of this sentiment, I cannot escape the impression that the poster feels that the AP is just some average person who took what was offered, like any normal person would.....

Sorry, but I can’t accept that sentiment......

These people are friggin rats and cockroaches.....they deserve zero free passes from a BS.

Anyone who doubts that should go and ask one of ‘Big Daddy’s’ relatives what they think.


----------



## arobk (Mar 17, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> Of course we women do this, we trick men into killing anyone we don't like. Men are such victims of women. We are born evil but hide it pretty well. Women are just EVIL....
> 
> This is unlike men who just kill their partner/wife all on their own when they are pissed off. 55% of women who are murdered, are murdered by their partner/spouse. 95% of murder-suicides are committed by men who first kill their female partner/wife. Clearly men are not evil like women are.
> 
> ...



I can't find anything to back up your 55% claim. Though that number is close to the percent of women killed by an intimate partner with a gun out of all women killed by an intimate partner. The percent of women killed by an intimate partner are closer to 34%. 

You can look at an article with this stat here. https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/09/men-killing-women-domesti_n_5927140.html 
Men do the vast majority of killing over all. They do kill other men at higher rates than they kill women. Women, on the other hand, don't as often. When men kill there is a 20% chance it is a family member. When women kill there is a 60% it is a family member. Because men kill so much the chance of a woman being killed by an intimate partner is much higher than a man being killed by an intimate partner.

Data suggests that men are far more violent than women. I don't think you would find many people that would argue with that.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

BruceBanner said:


> *More at Dailymail.
> 
> Dancing like ain't **** happened. Crying shame. Why are women getting other people to do their dirty work so common? I've seen too many cases where women want someone dead but instead of doing it themselves they get a man to do it for them?*


*I'd have to conjecture that it's chiefly because their boyfriend is stark-raving nuts about what it is that's situated up between their girlfriends legs and their unfettered and illicit access to it!

A quid pro quo, so to speak!*


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I read an interview with big daddy's sister that was interesting..... she was very close to both the wife and big daddy. The wife had been really unhappy for a long time..... she'd moved to California to support her husband's career and as he became more famous he got more critical and nasty toward her and travelled all the time. 

Of course that just makes him a bad husband worthy of a divorce, not a freaking murder.

And the wife is supremely stupid..... she wanted her part of his life insurance. She apparently wasn't even going to get it all.

But this guy had money. In fact, the cops initially thought this was a burglary, but nothing was taken.....including the 8000 Rolex he was wearing. She could've divorced him, gotten a bunch of money, and gone on with her life. They were married 20 years and he amassed everything while married to her.

Its not like he was broke and insurance was the only money she could get.

Now he's dead and she's going to prison. 

And the icing on the cake is that she let their 16 year old daughter find his body.

Geez.....if you're that unhappy just file for divorce.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> Slightly off topic, but I read all of your posts in Layla's voice in my head.
> 
> Okay, back to cooking poison on the stove....


Ha ha.....leela and I have a lot in common. 

But I have two eyes..... and I don't have purple hair.


----------



## Mstanton (Feb 8, 2011)

BruceBanner said:


> More at Dailymail.
> 
> Dancing like ain't **** happened. Crying shame. Why are women getting other people to do their dirty work so common? I've seen too many cases where women want someone dead but instead of doing it themselves they get a man to do it for them?


Oh, you sort of mean like Presidents do?


----------

